# Exploring Sarah's Creek



## natureman (Jun 26, 2018)

I spent a couple of days exploring Sarah's Creek which is located near Clayton, GA in the Chattahoochee National Forest.   Best viewed in 2K and 4k if your monitor supports it.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jun 26, 2018)

Great video


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 27, 2018)

Another awesome production!  Love how you capture all the little things within the bigger environment.  Great work!


----------



## natureman (Jun 27, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Another awesome production!  Love how you capture all the little things within the bigger environment.  Great work!


Thanks, the small subjects are my favorite.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2018)

Once again, well done, sir!


----------



## carver (Jul 16, 2018)

Wow Mark,you've outdone yourself


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 17, 2018)

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2018)

Very nice!!!


----------



## GLS (Jul 25, 2018)

Gorgeous video.  I haven't wet my feet in Sarahs since the late 1960's.  At one time it had some nice wild browns.  First time I took Felix with me I thought I knew how to fish until he started catching them hand over fist.  Video brought back some great memories discovering trout fishing before the Hordes discovered and descended into Warwoman Dell....


----------

